# Poitou-Charentes area. Best bits



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Next week we will be heading into the Poitou-Charentes from Brantome in the Dordogne towards Angouleme, Gognac and Saintes and then whereever. Seems to be plenty of good aires about.

As the weather is deteriating a bit now in France are there any great places of interest we should consider? 

All suggestions appreciated.

Thanks
Barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pineau des charentes farms.

Often free camping and lovely sampling.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dear Editor,
While touring the Dordogne in southern France this September, we were taken by our hosts to visit a local county agricultural show in the north of the region. 
Here amongst the stalls and exhibitors of local produce, we came across a supplier of "Pineau des Charentes" giving away tastings of his product.
As I am quite partial to this delicious aperitif, I was happy to be forced to partake of a sample or three. Of course the vendor pressed a copy of his advertising publicity onto me while I was otherwise occupied.
Later while glancing over this flyer, I noticed that his "farm" offered free camping. While I do know that many vineyards do offer free parking for self contained motorhomes, this one offered all the normal facilities of a normal campground, with the added luxury of a dump.
When I asked him about this generous offer, he did say that buying some of his products was not obligatory but he would be happy to sell them.
It was some weeks later that we found ourselves in the Charente area and locating his flyer we thought we would just try him out.
Locating his "farm" was a little difficult as trees obscured the sign. But I am glad we persevered. True to his advertising, there was electricity, water, dump, shower, toilets and washing machine. All FREE.
We stayed three nights and did buy some Pineau but were under no pressure or obligation to do so.

The site would be large enough to accommodate any size RV, although electrical power was to a normal 16 amp. Outlet. 
Amis Camping-Caristes can be found on the D730 leaving the small town of St. Aigulin heading west signed Royan from the D674. It's the first turning right after the town sign with a line through it. It's nicely central on the borders of The Charente and The Dordogne. Bordeaux and St. Emilion can be reached within an hour.
M. Gouzilh the proprieter can be reached on (0033) 5 46 04 84 29.

Pineau des Charentes in case you have not tried it is a blend of wine and Cognac. An aperitif similar to a pale Sherry or white Port with a strength of 18% alcohol. It's official description is:-
Pineau is the proud and only owner of two "Appellations Controlees", one for the area and one for the Cognac. It earns the right to bear the name by respecting a strict set of standards.
The cognac must come from the same vineyards as the grape juice and must have a minimum alcohol content of 60%.
At the point when the cognac is added to stop the fermentation of the grape juice (or must) the alcoholic strength of the blend must be between 16 and 22% vol., and production does not exceed 27 hectolitres per hectare. It then has to be aged for several years (1 year minimum) in oak casks.

Ray.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Barry, if you like it glitzy and busy, then try Royan. The aire is expensive but I think you can overnight on the front at this time of year. The aire at Port Louis is nice, opposite a great beach and easy walk to fortified town, there is a campsite inside the fort but pretty sure it is closed at this time of year. If I remember others I will post.
curlyboy


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Head for Pons, wonderful medieval town with some excellent walks and cafes. Good municipal site and cheap, walking distance from the town centre.
Don't forget Cognac, the aire is just scross the river from Hennessey's. The municipal site is also good, but quite a walk.

Gerry


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

aire at Meschers sur Gironde is good, nice harbor with cafes bars, wifi free, 4 elec points free, showers toilets small charge. not far from Talmont with its old church built into the cliff, worth a look.

John


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks folks all good stuff. I particluarly liked this bit from Rays. "this one offered all the normal facilities of a normal campground, with the added luxury of a dump." :lol: Sorry for my juvinile sense of humour.

I love Gognac so some sampling and buying would be good.

Will check out the other places mentioned. We have the bike so Aires with a bit of a hike or even a few miles away from the towns are not an issue.

Thanks again


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Branton is lovely on market day. But they all are. Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Barry,

If you are heading towards Talmont, you might like to consider this small campsite about 8 miles east at Saint Andre de Lidon.

It was quiet in June when we visited, has a small loo block, the owners were lovely, and we will return. It's address is 3 allee chez Menard, 17260 Saint Andre de Lidon.

Co-Ords: 45.585144, -0.775352


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

Both look ok. Campsites are not our thing but that one looks ok and if its quiet it might be ok so will look it up.

Weather forecast isnt great but we cant complain. Both as brown as berries from another summer of sunshine!!!  

If anyone can think of a reason why we shouldnt return to north Yorkshire for the winter then Im open to suggestions.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

The Charente Maritime side of the Gironde is worth seeing and you already have a couple of recommends for vineyards with free stays. Inland the city of Cognac and then on to Angouleme for urban life but the countryside of Charente has some lovely parts. The village of Verteuil has an aire very near to the river bank and good countryside for cycling or walking as well as a couple of good restaurants. That stretch is also used for canoeing in the summer so you might even venture a quick inflation of your own!
Many places for wilding as well.

Enjoy  

Alan


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Just another quick thought - if you have not seen it already a definite on your list should be Aubeterre sur Dronne, on the Dordogne Charente border.Nice aire beside the river and a free one other side of the road.Short walk up hill into very attractive village with church which was carved out of the cliff, I think it claims to be the largest underground church in Europe, certainly in France, and worth a visit.

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is all brilliant thanks! What would we do without mhf?

Got a few places to look at now. Currently at Brantome and it's a bit grey and wet but warm. It would be nice to get the dinghy out one last time but it needs to be on slow moving rivers or lakes as it's not
Great against the current although mrs d would probably be chuffed if I got swept away.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> This is all brilliant thanks! What would we do without mhf?
> 
> Got a few places to look at now. Currently at Brantome and it's a bit grey and wet but warm. It would be nice to get the dinghy out one last time but it needs to be on slow moving rivers or lakes as it's not
> Great against the current although mrs d would probably be chuffed if I got swept away.


You have to cross La Manche at some point - I wonder if it's ever been done in a dinghy?

ps - it's grey, wet and miserable here this morning too.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

The best strategy with your inflatable might be to upend it and use as a rain shelter! Weather here is not good now and forecast for the weekend promises more heavy rain.
But, c-est la vie - it's only weather :roll: 

Alan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

tonyt said:


> You have to cross La Manche at some point - I wonder if it's ever been done in a dinghy?
> 
> ps - it's grey, wet and miserable here this morning too.


Hi Tony.
When you said La Manche I assumed you meant Dept. 50. Yes you can cross in a canoe from Portbail to Carantan.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

alhod said:


> Just another quick thought - if you have not seen it already a definite on your list should be Aubeterre sur Dronne, on the Dordogne Charente border.Nice aire beside the river and a free one other side of the road.Short walk up hill into very attractive village with church which was carved out of the cliff, I think it claims to be the largest underground church in Europe, certainly in France, and worth a visit.
> 
> Alan


Did this one today. The village of Auberterre and the underground church are lovely. The sun even came out and it was quite warm so I set off up the river in the dinghy only to get a puncture which then resulted in me getting toxic resin all over my hands fixing it! 

Going to do Angouleme, Gognac and Saintes. Not sure what they are like or what is in that area but will just wing it and see.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Glad that you enjoyed that - it is quite special. Shame about the puncture but at least you didn't get carried away by the river :lol: 

Alan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now your not too far away Barry, don't miss Futurescope.

Ray.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> Did this one today. The village of Auberterre and the underground church are lovely. The sun even came out and it was quite warm so I set off up the river in the dinghy only to get a puncture which then resulted in me getting toxic resin all over my hands fixing it!  Going to do Angouleme, Gognac and Saintes. Not sure what they are like or what is in that area but will just wing it and see.
> Cheers
> Barry


Nothing worse than your inflatable going down on you, Barry! 

We were hoping you were going to lead us to some decent weather! We are currently near Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer in the Camargue, today has been the first decent day weatherwise. I had a paddle in the Med and we both swam in the campsite outdoor swimming pool - which is saying something since Mrs B only took off her thermals a few days ago when we reached Avignon! :roll:

I was sitting outside enjoying a cigar and a nice balmy evening ten minutes ago; now it is absolutely weeing down outside. :?

Will see what the weather brings tomorrow, we wanted to visit the mediaeval walled city of Aigues-Mortes just up the road before we move on towards the west . . .


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

<< Nothing worse than your inflatable going down on you, Barry! >>

Oh Roger.................... ah haaaaaaa.
Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah very funny Roger!  

I quite like this area. The sun shone yesterday and for what might be the last time this year we flew through the countryside on the bike in Shorts and T Shirts to Angouleme. I think it hit 25c in Anqouleme. Forecast 22c and sunny this afternoon but I think after tomorrow all of France is going to be cold. 10c max for Saturday in Cognac! 8O I reckon that will be it for the late summer weather but you never know.

There are some cracking Aires around here and many have free services and EHU. On our own last night so its quiet.

Will probably have a look at Cognac in a day or three then maybe either head north or west. Where are the best places to buy Cognac? (Although no doubt I wont be allowed any.  ) Im reluctant to go to the coast as I was dissapointed with Ile d'Lorean and that side of it but did miss La Rochelle out which people seem to rave about.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Well just a bit further south in the Lot et Garonne the weather is OK today (25C) but only 19 tomorrow and then downhill for the next week with a high of 14C for most of next week although it will be above 1 overnight (just........)

I blame it all on the police / bankers / Gordon Brown /Sarkozy / Hollande / the EC / the € / the price of eggs and so on.....

although there may be a lot of weather around, the welcome will still be warm wherever you decide to visit - we hope that you enjoy your sojurn,

Dave


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Barry, the aire in Cognac is not the best, it's in, not the most pleasant of areas, small, next to a car park and a factory, but is very close to the river and opposite a large distillery you may have heard of.

La Rochelle is particulary motorhome UNFRIENDLY although as a town (if you like towns and we don't) is rather nice, last and only time we visited, hippies had taken over two of the out of town aires we tried, so we moved on.

Ille de Re is nice but you do have to pay a toll for the bridge €8 last month, don't think you'll find any free aires although the 3 I know of are good but €11 per night. This trime of year you can get away with wilding though


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barry,

We're just back from a few months in France/Northern Spain, we started off down the west coast. La Rochelle is one of our favourite places but as John said its not as motorhome freindly as it used to be.
There was free parking up at Les Minimes but that has now all been barriered off and the parking at La Pallice on the northern fringe has been invaded by lots of scruffy old caravans with rubbish all over the place, shame as we liked that one. We ended up at the park and ride aire but weren't too impressed.
If you want some nice free parking theres a few good spots to the south at Angoulins...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4692

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4693

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4694

The first two are good parking spots by the sea and the last one is just a servicepoint.

There is another cracking aire a little closer to La Rochelle at Aytre, all free, just about to put it into the database today.

All are busy in high season but you shouldn't have a problem this time of year.

Pete


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

We stayed on a cognac vineyard at Jarnac, just east of Cognac. Came across it by chance as we dropped off the main road into the town. Turn right at a left hand bend and it is on the right after about a mile. Can't remember the name but it is part of France Passion. we are not members but the owner gave us a tour of his distillery, opened up the shop which sells Cognac and Pineau and let us stay the night for free. all alone under the stars and parked next to the vineyard


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks folks. It's been super today. Sun took a while to break through but it ended up a lovely afternoon but I reckon that's it!

Had some super rides on the scooter through vineyards and villages and it was a sad moment as I blasted back to the Aire tonight (left Michelle basking in the sun) and as I rushed back it was a awful thinking that summer is definitely going to be over after today and the shorts will have to come off!

Anyway I managed to buy some Cognac but haven't tried it yet so had to make do with a Leffe until it's time for a proper drink.

If you're in this area you could do worse than stay at the Aire at Lingnieres Sonneville about ten miles south east of Cognac. We came here yesterday. It's in the grounds of an old Chateaux which is now a Marie in a nice little village. Football pitch next to the Aire and last night for an hour or so the team came down and we watched them train. To a man each one gave us a bonsoire and a smile when they left. Today we had les Enfants team. About six years old. What a laugh. Apart from that the place is ours. No other vans, no people and really quiet. Free services and one free 16amp EHU point. Oh and free wifi with the antenna. What more can you ask for huh?

I could live here to be honest. It's almost perfect. A bar, little shop, bakers and enough people to make a good community and a one day slog in a car to Dover. Although why I would ever want to go back I don't know.

I understand there is an Aire at Jarnac by the river so will probably head there tomorrow and do Cognac either on the bike or in the van but not stay overnight.

Anyway here are a few pics. Ill add it to the database with all the others one winter's day back home!

The Aire









The Aire and Laverie









On the way up to the village from the Aire









The Aire is behind this Chateaux which is now the Marie. Nice place to work!









Pillock!


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

The Brits' love affair with the Charente area has been going on for several hundred years now, starting from the time of Eleanor of Aquitaine. Depending on the figures you are looking at there are between 30,000 and 90,000 of us here.

The Charente River valley is just delightful with numerous villages and small towns scattered around the unspoilt countryside. It also is the second sunniest region of France with (statistically) 300 days sunshine a year. But please don't tell everyone - we like it quiet :wink: 

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

alhod said:


> The Brits' love affair with the Charente area has been going on for several hundred years now, starting from the time of Eleanor of Aquitaine. Depending on the figures you are looking at there are between 30,000 and 90,000 of us here.
> 
> The Charente River valley is just delightful with numerous villages and small towns scattered around the unspoilt countryside. It also is the second sunniest region of France with (statistically) 300 days sunshine a year. But please don't tell everyone - we like it quiet :wink:
> 
> Alan


THanks. Maybe we should follow the river then. Ill try and keep it quiet!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We're currently at the aire at Mortagne sur Gironde - down by the port. 7eu40 for the night including electricity, water, disposal on the other side of the port, and access to wi-fi. 

The village is at the top of the hill - very quiet; Thursday is market day - all 3 stalls of it! but they have 2 Coop stores! It has a nice church; there's also l'Ermitage, a monks' retreat carved out of the cliff, with an impressive church, also carved from the cliff. There's a very knowledgeable young man who speaks excellent English, who makes it come to life.

It was lovely sitting at one of the port-side cafes in the sunshine the last couple of days, but alas, I think that is over!

I believe there's a Jazz night on Saturday, though we'll be on our way by then - time to head south!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JWW said:


> We're currently at the aire at Mortagne sur Gironde - down by the port. 7eu40 for the night including electricity, water, disposal on the other side of the port, and access to wi-fi.
> 
> The village is at the top of the hill - very quiet; Thursday is market day - all 3 stalls of it! but they have 2 Coop stores! It has a nice church; there's also l'Ermitage, a monks' retreat carved out of the cliff, with an impressive church, also carved from the cliff. There's a very knowledgeable young man who speaks excellent English, who makes it come to life.
> 
> ...


We were on that Aire in 2009. Lovely spot. Yep the weather is going to change sadly. We biked from Gente to Pons today, a distance of 14 miles and half way there it chucked it down. Not bad now though back at Gente. Another free Aire, free EHU and not a sole here.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I haven't a clue where you are but have you been to Futur Scope near Poitiers.. Well worth the visit and you can stay overnight in the car park..

Some of the 4D rides are amazing//

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats two Rays for Futuroscope Barry.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The reviews arent that good on their own site!

I think we would probably enjoy it although Mrs D isnt into rides or theme parks really. I love stuff like that. Anyway at €100 for two of us its a bit dear!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> The reviews arent that good on their own site!
> 
> I think we would probably enjoy it although Mrs D isnt into rides or theme parks really. I love stuff like that. Anyway at €100 for two of us its a bit dear!


Hi.

Nah it is nothing like that ammount of money and the "Rides" you just sit in a seat and your brain does all the trying to make sense of the sensations. and it is all inside and warm..

I am 65 and I thought it was brilliant and so did Sandra. :wink:

ray.


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

JWW said:


> We're currently at the aire at Mortagne sur Gironde - down by the port. 7eu40 for the night including electricity, water, disposal on the other side of the port, and access to wi-fi.


Also a great favourite of ours. But having lived there for 9 years until 2008 we could perhaps be accused of being biased


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You could take the N148 out of Niort towards Benet, you will come across a large building with the word Fleurette on top. you may have an interesting look there.but be careful. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> You could take the N148 out of Niort towards Benet, you will come across a large building with the word Fleurette on top. you may have an interesting look there.but be careful. :wink: :wink:
> 
> cabby


Eh? Is Fleurette something to do with a Camping car factory? Is it give us a clue now Cabby?  Its early in the morning and Im a bit slow until at least 10am! What do I need to be careful about?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yes it is the factory where they make super camping cars.
making sure your wallet does not have too much freedom. :lol: :lol: 

.
cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought it was a Cream factory....... :roll: 

Futuroscope is worth it just for the Lazer/Light show at night. But I haven't been for about 14 years. It's probably better now Barry.

Ray.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

We went to Futuroscope about 8 years ago and it certainly was great - some very impressive scenarios.
Our daughter and family went earlier this year and whilst they said it was good they also said that after the first 2 or 3 sets it started to feel a bit "samey". The content is different but the basic presentation of Imax features does not vary much.
Don't know about the price now, off-season, but they went with two children and with entry and food during the day they reckoned it cost them top side of 200 quid (and that is pounds, not euros!)

Alan


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Some great suggestions for Aires but not many of them in the data base


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> Some great suggestions for Aires but not many of them in the data base


Well it's a grim and dismal afternoon so why not spend a couple of hours on line and load some up. Entries can be made without actually visiting the site yourself.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

tonyt said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Some great suggestions for Aires but not many of them in the data base
> ...


Sorry to tell you that it is not grim and dismal here - a bit overcast but still warm and very pleasant.

However, that is all forecast to end tomorrow when it will be much cooler. But grim and dismal, in Charente - never :wink:

Alan


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Some great suggestions for Aires but not many of them in the data base
> ...


I'm obviously not as smart as you, but I would if I had some idea of the directions and coordinates etc.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> I'm obviously not as smart as you, but I would if I had some idea of the directions and coordinates etc.


Me - smart? oh no, far from it.

I wasn't having a dig at you but I see you've already loaded a few sites to the database so I assumed YOU were smart 

Have you dabbled with something like Archies and Google Earth? A great way to check out and find aires/campsites without getting off your chair.

Roll on Summer 2013.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Visited Gognac today. A lovely town and despite the forecast we had sunshine most of the day but I suspect it will have been the last day for shorts. Well at least on the bike!

Going to have a look at Saintes tomorrow then find a spot on the river we have heard about. Might have a look at La Rochelle at some point and then I guess we will need to think about heading towards home if I can remember where it is.


----------

